# ***



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

So have just finished 2 pieces that someone ordered and have been attempting to use *** on them with some pretty crappy results. The wood is crazy spalted, decayed, and dry as a doornail, What happens is that the wood appears to be absorbing all the finish I apply. Ive put on 3 coats so far and it's sucked all of it up. I sanded to 600 to try and stop some of the absorption by closing the grain but that does not seem to work very well. Would sanding sealer help? want the finish to stand on the top as opposed to sucking it up. any help would be greatly appreciated, happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i had the same problem and someone did tell me to use sanding sealer for one but another product was mentioned to but i dont remember what
maybe thinned lacquer?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Put several coats of shellac on, then go back to the ***


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I had the same problem (on wood that wasn't spalted) where the end grain drank up the polyurethane. It took about 6 coats before the finish stayed on the surface and looked decent.

Since then, I've used a couple of coats of Zinser spray-on sanding sealer (which is nothing more than de-waxed shellac) before applying wipe on polyurethane and wipe on polyacrylate, results have been better.

FWIW, I quite like the look of the shellac without anything else on top of it -- but shellac isn't as hardy a finish as polystuff, it damages easily.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Does shellac seem like soup to anyone else? So thick! I applied 2 layers of shellac with lint free rag... it applies so unevenly and if you try to go back over it the shellac starts smudging after just seconds... sanded with 220 and 400 between coats as the can says and then applied a layer of poly. And it's not like I was sanding HARD just making sure the paper got to everywhere the finish was but with the first layer of poly on there I can already see a huge amount of scratches from where I sanded between coats... whats going on here?


----------



## fixer (Jul 24, 2011)

I always thin shellac by about 50% with DNA
goes on better and soaks into the wood to seal
it for a few top coats of what ever your favorite
finish is:icon_cool:


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

You've GOTTA use a dewaxed shellac (Zinnser Seal Coat) as a sealer. Thin as was said 50/50.
I've had good luck with a wiping GEL poly from Old Masters.
Just don't "goop" it on.
Bill


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bond, I mix my own shellac, I don't buy premixed. For initial sealing I use blind flakes in a 1 lb cut. I wipe it on w/ a paper towel, flooding it pretty good, and continue w/ pressure from the towel until dry. Really punky wood I do 2-3 coats, no sanding between. Once I have that built up enough, I'll sand very light w/ 400 or 600 grit, just enough to give it some "tooth". Then apply your finish over this as normal. I do all this with the piece on the lathe.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw the title of this thread and was already to report someone for being insulting and not politically correct.

Arrivederci

George


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

lol I noticed it the second I pressed the button... didnt mean anything by it:no:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I use shellac quite a bit and to make sanding sealer just add two parts DNA to shellac from the can.
I have never tried to apply shellac straight from the can as a finish coat with a cloth except for friction polish as it dries so quickly. I do apply from the can with a brush on the lathe. Then dampen a cloth with DNA and rub with the lathe running. Beware of wrinkles in the cloth as they will leave ridges. Bring your light down and recheck for pits. Usually two coats fills any small voids. I then dampen 4-0 steel wool with DNA and burnish. That is usually it as it gives a nice warm low gloss. For a higher gloss burnish with dry shavings. A higher gloss, use your preference.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> I saw the title of this thread and was already to report someone for being insulting and not politically correct.
> 
> Arrivederci
> 
> George


So excuse my ignorance but what is *** as posted and in the insulting sense

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Dave,

In the posted sense it is "wipe on poly"

happily making big boards into littler boards


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This just adds material for my crusade to always use acronyms properly. ALWAYS first spell out the full name and then place the acronym in parenthesis after.

George


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> This just adds material for my crusade to always use acronyms properly. ALWAYS first spell out the full name and then place the acronym in parenthesis after.
> 
> George


Here here, or hear hear, witch ever here it is

Still ...... I don't know wot the other *** is

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> Here here, or hear hear, witch ever here it is
> 
> Still ...... I don't know wot the other *** is
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/***


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/***


Thx Robert. Our slur here was 'wogs' not sure if the letters stood for anything like your slur. Without papers here we just call them illegal immigrants - don't think there is any slur to reefer to such

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

let it be known that I meant ZERO offense by posting it as such... I just didnt even think of it that way until it was too late... if I could change it George I would. From now on Ill remember to spell out acronyms first:yes: again sorry if this cause you offence


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> let it be known that I meant ZERO offense by posting it as such... I just didnt even think of it that way until it was too late... if I could change it George I would. From now on Ill remember to spell out acronyms first:yes: again sorry if this cause you offence


I don't think anyone took offence. Some wondered at first glance it seems. As for me, it turned out a great thing. I will never forget what *** is now. I have been told about *** in a previous thread but even in the context of your thread I did not remember. It is something for me to chase the availability in Australia. As for the slur, I may or may not remember. Sorry if I high jacked your thread at all. I hope you got the help you originally sought.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

